# Papaya and AI..hydro



## LEFTHAND (Oct 12, 2009)

*well after months of this and that i finally got my system up and running.. with some horrible looking clones..  *
*i am running a *
* (digital ballast, 400w HPS/MH)<<burnt out<<.
now im running a dimmable 400w lumetek ballast HPS/MH*
* cool tube reflector 6 "*
* 4" exhaust 200cfm*
* 6" positive feed*
* 2 tub style ebb n flow system..*
* lava rock and river rock as a medium.*
* veg and flowering in a 2'x4'x6.5' tent.*
* using GH flora 3 part nutes..*
* flooding is 1hr on 2hrs off.*

*here are some pics of my set up now finished, well minor detail left to do dont pay attention to them old school timmers there there for reference only.. ..*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 12, 2009)

*ok now that i have set up and design up, heres a lil of the grow..*
*there not the best looking clones but there alive and living lol..*
*tthere is also a few pics of my scraps grow..  its whats getting me through the tough times haha......*

*and this is my first legit grow "hydro" as well as strains.. *
*please let me know what ya think everyone opinions are welcome..*
*LH*


----------



## T-rex (Oct 13, 2009)

Simply BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 13, 2009)

im kinda intrested on seeing what they can do them selfs.. 
the way a few of them are now, it should turn out noot too bad till my actual harvest ... 
time will tell..

thanx T-Rex..

LH


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2009)

is your clones sitting under red spectrum of cfls?   it would do good in real bright white/blue flours u know?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 13, 2009)

no... i have the tent door open a sliver... reflection light.. but i have done that before. bought warm color cfls not thinking.. there cool color..
 but thanx
LH


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 15, 2009)

holy sheep! Papa lives.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 20, 2009)

*Well its been a bit since i have posted any pictures..*
*they finally have started to take off, with the exception of 3 runts..lol but there coming.*
*as you will see i ran into an issuse of a lil to much fert. *
*picture 1, is the AI on Oct.15th.*
*picture 2 is just a top vew.*
*picture 3,4,5 is 3 days later.oct 18th*
*picture 5, just a scrap plant in my ghetto grow.*

* the 3 in the right tub are taking off a little slower then the rest, im going with it was lack of root structure and over fert,hehe.*
*well thanx for stopping in yall*
*LH*


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey bro...

Things are coming along very nice....  It looks like you have some nice tropical holiday buds on the way...  Ho, Ho, Ho....    

Laterz


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking good *Lefty *


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 25, 2009)

*Well fellow MPers.. its sunday.. and that means picture day.. well for me.. FOOOTBALL for most americans lol. the temp inside the tent is 77F and at the tops of the plants 80.6F PH is 5.6-5.8 RH 60*
*here are the measurements from last week to today..*
*(going from left to right)*
*Left Tub: Last week. 3.5"-2.75"-3.0"-3.0"*
*                 this week.  8.0"-6.0"-5.75"-7.0"*

*Right tub: last week. 4"(pap)-2.0"-2.0"-2.0"*
*                  this week. 7" (pap)-3.75"-5.0"-3.5"*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Looking good *Lefty *


 
*Thanx chris and DOS for checkin in.. its looking alot better then when i first come on here.. thanx yall for your support and help..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 1, 2009)

*well its that time of week... sunday. another week another picture show... the left side of the tent want to grow grow grow, so due to height i had to switch over into 12/12 last monday..*
*heights go as followed*

*left tub:                      *​*1-12" 1/4*
*2-15" 1/2*
*3-14" 1/4*
*4-10" 3/4*

*Right tub:*
*1-12" 1/2*
*2-9" 1/2*
*3-10" 3/4*
*4-6" 1/2*

*thank everyone for taking the time to check in and throw any advice that you may find useful.*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 1, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> great looking grow man, papaya and aurora are some of Nirvanas best strains... You will be smokin dank in no time!!


 
*thanx bro... i hoping its some good snit.. my runts have mde me a lil  *
*but oh well live and learn... next grow will hopeflly go better..*
*had to put a filter on already... stinky stinky... but the kitty litter keeps that away.. thanx mindz....*

*LH*


----------



## leafminer (Nov 1, 2009)

Surprised by your last comment. My Aurora grows were so non-stinky that I didn't bother with any carbon can. Is it the Papaya that's giving off the dank smell? Don't forget to identify your photos so we can tell which is which!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 1, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Surprised by your last comment. My Aurora grows were so non-stinky that I didn't bother with any carbon can. Is it the Papaya that's giving off the dank smell? Don't forget to identify your photos so we can tell which is which!


 
*Yeah i will make up some labels for the pics.. yeah its both that stink,the AI is a very strong vibrant smell where the papaya right now is more mellow but fruity or sweet smelling......even my lil host's are stanky too..*
*LH*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2009)

Green Mojo


----------



## Alistair (Nov 1, 2009)

Great plants you have, LH.  Obviously, you've learned a lot.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 5, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Great plants you have, LH. Obviously, you've learned a lot.


 
*Why thank you alistar. there by far the best lookin plants i have ever grown.. now i guess we will see what they can do..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 12, 2009)

:ciao: * hey yall*

*thought i would throw in a couple pictures.. since i missed out on last weekend... *

*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 15, 2009)

*GOOD MORNING MP......

how life around the world.. as we all know today is sunday and sunday for me is picture day..YAY... growing like weeds they are... weeds i say..

couple pics of there 3rd weeks in flower.. some ghetto hash and my Host plants.. enjoy the pics yall.. for what there worth lol
smoke em if ya got em this smorning...
play safe take care people...
LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 15, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Lookin good Lefty, looks like you may have had a PH fluctuation at some point, no worries though the leaves will flatten out.. Looks like a good amount of hash also...


 
*Im not sure if it was PH or heat.. have been busy lately and forgot about them for a day hehe .....  i would just like to see better budding lol.. ya know monster colas.... next time.. since this is my "1st" "legit" grow... *

*all the input from evryone would be apprieated.....*
*smoke on..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 15, 2009)

*



			Your only on the 3rd week here, nobody has colas by week 3, wait 2-3 more weeks.. I have grown strains before that I thought was going to throw out nothing but popcorn buds but the small buds kept growing up the stems and before long I had colas!! So dont say next time!! This time!!
		
Click to expand...

* 
*we will see i always go oh this is the one and it isnt.. im hoping.. the first host plant of it had some nice nugs... same as the papaya shes still in for another week.. small yeild.. but also small plant.. lol...  dont care for the dirt now that ive seen the growth the tubs can do.. pretty impressive i must say....like the speed:holysheep: .... . im gonna gammble a harvest quote of 6oz dried and cured... thats my final answer.... lol  ....*
*we will seee indeed.. take care all..*
*happy growings..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 28, 2009)

*:hubba:  I have buds lil buds yay.:yay: *

*well heres a few more pics of me ladies... had a mild case of what i would like to call nute burn "nitrogen" whoops.. hehehe "not funny" ..... all under control now.. *
*but im ending week 4 and hitting up :48: .... whooops i ment hitting week 5 now.. *
*enjoy... *

*Mindz... i know how you feel....  i have to get up on a lil wooden chair to see the tops of my ladies.. hehehehehehehehe  ......*

*LH*


----------



## gourmet (Nov 28, 2009)

I am following with interest as I have Papaya and Aurora seeds from Nirvana and they will be my next grow.  Although I am growing in soil, this still gives me good info and pics to show progress.  Thanks!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 28, 2009)

NICE holiday buds on the way, bro! 

:holysheep:

Wow they look very happy and are coming along nice.  They'll fatten up and grow together into some nice colas.  Your holiday hashballs look so nice too...  Were you playing Monopoly?  I can see some of that funny colored money in the pic....  

Rock ON, bro...  keep doin' whatever it is you're doin'...

Peace!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 29, 2009)

gourmet said:
			
		

> I am following with interest as I have Papaya and Aurora seeds from Nirvana and they will be my next grow. Although I am growing in soil, this still gives me good info and pics to show progress. Thanks!


..
*The host. of the papaya i did through soil was good.. i stil have budz curing but she was good taste, good smell... you will enjoy..*
*lol i only have one Papaya in this grow and she was the runt lol... i will flag her next pic i take.. just for you.... *
* *
*LH*

*hey DOS nice to see you in again... whats up bro.... ladies are growing.. yeah i took monoply... i run that game homes.. hehehehehehe..  mmmm cheese...*
*take care my friends.... enjoy the pics and whats to come..*
*LH*


----------



## gourmet (Nov 29, 2009)

Great!  Thank you Lefthand.  Would love to see the pic of the Papaya.  Looking forward...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 2, 2009)

Been awhile since I stopped by this thread. Ladies look lovely LH.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 2, 2009)

*Thanx buddy..
just trying to do what yall taught me, to do.. and grow..
LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 14, 2009)

i hope to have to other tonight.. if not tomorrow morning..
LH


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 14, 2009)

*been awhile all since i posted some pics of the ladies.. i do know next time i will only be putting 3 per tub ....*

*kinda crappy pics but yeah.. get some in the morning when the lights come on... *
*LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice  job  *LEFTHAND*..love  the cabs...Buds  look  tastey:lama:


take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice big buds bruthaman!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah man...you need to look back in your journal a little ways...not too many posts back you were saying you wanted some colas....lol  you got em!!

I wish I would have seen this journal earlier, but better late than never!  I like your set up man!  What is that reflective material you are using?...It doesn't look like mylar, it's laid down way too smooth to be mylar?  I want some, or if it is mylar, will you come over and do mine for me?  LOL  mine never lays like that!

Well lookin real nice man, whats the estimated time of departure for these ladies?  I'll be checkin in now that I know where you are!  Nice Job!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 15, 2009)

*Good morning all.*

*thank you for tuning in everyone.. 4U-GG-LF.. it will look better next time.hehehehehe *
*im thinking the 21st im gonna do the left stide tops. let the rest go another 2wks this is my 1st time growing the AI so im doing it in stages to find my high....  ..after this grow since i only have one pushed aside papaya in the tent.. is a full grow of nothing but papaya... mmmmmmm the big host tased nummy....*
*LF that indeed is mylar in my tent.... and in that box its foylon.. i think thats how you spell it... wrks great.. way easier to hang,durable,doesnt scratch,rip,or tare man.. but i like the look of the mirror like reflection of the "mylar".... *
*once again everyone  for checkin this out.. and giving me your thoughts..*

*LH*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

Excellent lefthand.  You're right, they are nummy!  I can smell those beautiful ladys from here.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 20, 2009)

*Good evening all.. well i decided to finally chop a few nugs..*
*these are a few buds of my AI at the end of week 7..*
*the rest i shall let go another 2 weeks.*
*LH*


----------



## leafminer (Dec 21, 2009)

That's WAY COOL. Your AI buds are much bigger than I grew. They look great. I can see I am gonna have to rely on my Blue Mystic if I want to try and equal them. How many lumes are you running per square foot?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

Drewl..drewl..drewl..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 21, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> That's WAY COOL. Your AI buds are much bigger than I grew. They look great. I can see I am gonna have to rely on my Blue Mystic if I want to try and equal them. How many lumes are you running per square foot?


 
*Thanx man ...*
*only running 6250.. lumens per sqft... hehe..*
*cant wait to test it out man... mmmmmmmmmmm*
*LH*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 21, 2009)

Dang man....you call that a nugget???...lol...that thing is HUGE!  Very nice...you got your stuff dialed in right!!!  The AI is 100% indica???  I'm looking for a new indica to replace my afghani #1 that I had to get rid of...that looks like a good canidate!  Also whose genetics?  VERY VERY NICE MAN!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 21, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Dang man....you call that a nugget???...lol...that thing is HUGE! Very nice...you got your stuff dialed in right!!! The AI is 100% indica??? I'm looking for a new indica to replace my afghani #1 that I had to get rid of...that looks like a good canidate! Also whose genetics? VERY VERY NICE MAN!


 
*Thanx.. hehe.. *
*nirvanas breed..  cant wait to smoke some.. :hubba: *
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*hay is for horses..
goodmorning to all..

well heres some pics of what me tent looks like now since i took me nuggets... ehheh cant wait to smoke em... 
nothing to fancy but its smoke..



ZIP there is a pic in here for you too..
that lil white fluffy thing is my "dust filter" 
bassicaly its just: 
1/4" square chicken wire
with panty hose over the wire.
with a furnace filter cut to fit.
then the batting to make it look pretty 
no dust in my tent.. as well as bugs.. 
now me and my fam can play fooooooseball and not worry bout the whooooosh .
LH*


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 22, 2009)

HIya LEFTHAND!

Wow... NICE buddage... there IS a Santa Claus! :aok:

Time for a Harvest Banana Dance Celebration: :clap:

:banana:..... :yay:.. :dancing:..... :banana:..... :dancing:.. :yay:..... :banana:


Have a great holiday season, bro...  More dank opportunities for all of us in 2010...:hubba:

Peace!​


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Thanx bro..*
*i know there is a santa claus... *
*i am him.. lol*

*shhhhh dont tell the boys though..*
*you have yourself a Merry Christmas too man..*

*anyone else tunning in .... MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AS WELL.......*

*LH*


----------



## gourmet (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, my decision is made for my next grow ...Papaya and Aurora from Nirvana it is (I already have the seeds).  

It will be quite a while before my next grow as the Full Moon I am growing has a very very long flowering period.  The Nirvana freebies in with it, well, they are Sativa but I have no idea how long they will be in flower before they are ready to harvest since I don't know what they are.

Great plants!  After a 1/2 dozen grows or so I will try hydro.  For now it is dirt for me.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 23, 2009)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Okay, my decision is made for my next grow ...Papaya and Aurora from Nirvana it is (I already have the seeds).
> 
> It will be quite a while before my next grow as the Full Moon I am growing has a very very long flowering period. The Nirvana freebies in with it, well, they are Sativa but I have no idea how long they will be in flower before they are ready to harvest since I don't know what they are.
> 
> Great plants! After a 1/2 dozen grows or so I will try hydro. For now it is dirt for me.


 
*you will love the papaya.. it has a nice smell and taste....*
*next grow is all papaya since my one and only papaya kinda got over ran.. lol...*
*oven dried a lil nug off the clippings lastnight couldnt take the suspence anymore.. hehehe  good hard head high with a fnishing body stone.. not bad... i like a lil more of a punch though.. hehehe*
*....i found hydro easier then dirt.. but thats just me..*
*take care andhave a merr merry christmas..*
*LH*


----------



## gourmet (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 23, 2009)

beautiful colas ya have there lh makes me so jealous having to wait for similar if not on a smaller scale

lol

t4


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 23, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> beautiful colas ya have there lh makes me so jealous having to wait for similar if not on a smaller scale
> 
> lol
> 
> t4


 
*Thank you T4.. im gathering your growing AI and papaya as well.. *
*i like the smoke..  so far.. only in samplin test mode right now.. see how the couchlock end of er goes hehe:hubba: ...*
*second go around will be a lil funner now i have a lil more of a clue how it all grows..*
*take care and play safe..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 28, 2009)

*well finally me nuggets are ready for jars...*
*YAY!!!!:yay: !!!!!!!*
*wet weight was 264.4.*
*dried weight is 40.5.*
*so i think i cam out not too bad. *
*take care have fun.*
*LH*​


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

*well im up and running... ready to go except these ladies.... pictures bellow are of my papaya.. im doing an all papaya grow this time.. if they root... *
*LH*


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 23, 2010)

They look nice LH... The bottom leaves are starting to yellow and this is GOOD... This means the clones are going to start looking for nutrients soon and push out roots... Those look like nice healthy clones to be..

Have you been misting them?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> They look nice LH... The bottom leaves are starting to yellow and this is GOOD... This means the clones are going to start looking for nutrients soon and push out roots... Those look like nice healthy clones to be..
> 
> Have you been misting them?


 
*no misting.. no.. im gonna have to start here right away if they dont push out roots soon... water temp was cold... ever since i changed out my cfl's for the one 70W hps temps went way down below and i used the lights to heat the roof if you will to warm the water or trays... my bad..  got a heater in there temps are up to 70-75F so we should be rockin soon.. i hope.. lol*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 12, 2010)

*last of the AI... *
*LH*


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 12, 2010)

sweet man....you got 40 grams off how many plants?  and lights?  that AI looks sick!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 12, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> sweet man....you got 40 grams off how many plants? and lights? that AI looks sick!!


 
*That 40g's was from my last samples.. pics are on pg2..in total i ended up with 6oz.. dried.. +the 40g's if you count what i took through out for samples..*

*400w hps  4 plants.. harvested to smoke and 4 were harvested for hash and oil.. mistake #1.. lol over crowded hehehe... *
*i ditched the papaya and have another AI grow on the go now.. pics soon..*
*LH*


----------



## gourmet (Jun 3, 2012)

This grow journal is great.  Now I know what to expect from height on the Aurora before I 12/12 them.  Being my first Indica grow I thought they were awful short (lol).  Looks like another couple of weeks (9 total) in veg ought to do it.  At 7 weeks mine are 7" and 11".


----------



## gourmet (Jun 3, 2012)

(You can see how long it has been since my last grow due to my post in this thread...been away far too long.)


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 3, 2012)

*WOW  never thought i'd see this GJ up on the board again lol...

i see how long shes been for yas.. and i agree far too long...
glad the thread could be to some assistance to you...
LH*


----------

